
ES6 Feature Complete - okket
https://webkit.org/blog/6756/es6-feature-complete/
======
tracker1
I'm curious what the error stack looks like in tail call optimizations, as
this is one of the reasons Google (and iirc Mozilla) haven't implemented it.

~~~
ash_gti
They made a post about their implementation of PTC
[https://webkit.org/blog/6240/ecmascript-6-proper-tail-
calls-...](https://webkit.org/blog/6240/ecmascript-6-proper-tail-calls-in-
webkit/)

~~~
tracker1
Interesting... looks like they choose to dump the stack inside tail calls.

